
Go where the filters are - niyazpk
http://sivers.org/get-filtered
======
Quarrelsome
This is rubbish. As Charlie Brooker stated, if you can do the idea yourself
DO. Put it on Youtube, make them come to you.

As soon as you go to them they will be changing your idea, suggesting you wear
a cowboy hat and you wont have a strong bargaining position to resist.

~~~
sivers
I agree it's mostly rubbish now. I wrote that article in 2001, when “The
Wisdom of Crowds” was not really in effect online yet.

Still, in many places in the music industry, an artist is taken much more
seriously when they are represented by a company (whether label, agency,
manager, etc) - that communicates that the artist is not just one of the 2
million amateurs on MySpace.

That subtle difference in perception and image actually changes how people
listen.

Read this great Brian Eno quote about that: <http://musicthoughts.com/t/112>

~~~
10ren
The article is misdated, as "2007-08-18"

The general principle still seems relevant, of relishing obstacles and
difficulties because they discourage the competition. Although we don't have
"yes/no" filters today, don't influencers have a role - like what youtube
highlights etc? Or do these have relatively little effect, compared to the
spontaneous, organic, emergent, collective choices of crowds?

------
akshat
This works until the filter is one who wants to maximize profits by minimizing
risk. You see this in every field where there are filters:

1> Music 2> Movies 3> Publishing industry 4> Venture Capital 5> Newspapers ...

But I think there is a glimmer of hope on the internet. There are millions of
blogs but the best still surface and build a large audience. There are
infinite number of videos on youtube but still the best still gets 100 million
views. The common element here is social media. As twitter and facebook gain
popularity, general public will decide winners and not a media executive.

